# Dynamite Factory - Poland



## Derelict-UK (Oct 8, 2012)

An old Dynamite Factory in Poland (land of Sausages, Mushrooms, Wodka & many Explores!), 

This place is HUGE, we covered probably less than one twelfth of the site, it is going to be demolished next year so the forestry commission can plant even more trees (when driving through Poland, you get the feeling they have more trees than any rain forest has!).

Two people died in recent years here lighting a camp fire and igniting some left over explosives, small chunks of them were found later. 

What does Chris do when he leaves the car? Lights a fucking Cigarette!! I couldn't believe my eyes!! With my protests against him smoking (more than usual anyway) I got my arse away from him quick sticks!


1. Just checking where we are, who needs tomtom when you have a massive, home drawn map!!






2. Is this the right road? Actually, is this even a road??





3. Park it here then





4. This is how anyone should go exploring, in style!!





5. Must.....not........lick...





6.





7.





8.





9.





10.





11.





12.





13.





14.





15.






The site borders on a Polish military site which caries out chemical tests so is naturally well guarded. To get into their compound (if you felt the need to), you would have to scale one barbed wire fence, cross a no-mans style stripped land with watch points within sight of each other then over another barbed wire fence!!

16.





17.





18.





19. Back to the factory woodland site...





21.





22.





23.





24.





25.





26.





27.





28.






*D-UK*


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Oct 8, 2012)

ahhh fantastic!!


----------



## night crawler (Oct 8, 2012)

Superb and so unchaved, pity we don't have places like that here.


----------



## Bones out (Oct 8, 2012)

Thats a mahooooooosive site. Nice work.


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 8, 2012)

Explosive report sir!
I loooove this place, looks like a concrete playground! Fantastic photos as always, and respect for driving from the UK!


----------



## perjury saint (Oct 8, 2012)

*BOOM!! Ace that is... *


----------



## chizyramone (Oct 8, 2012)

Seriously cool,nice one


----------



## shane.c (Oct 9, 2012)

Good pics thanks for posting,


----------



## Harry (Oct 9, 2012)

Like it!!!


----------



## Silent Hill (Oct 9, 2012)

That's the dogs bollocks that mate 

Take it you didn't fancy running the gauntlet in no mans land :laugh:


----------



## Derelict-UK (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks for the replies.



Spiral Architect said:


> That's the dogs bollocks that mate
> 
> Take it you didn't fancy running the gauntlet in no mans land :laugh:



It was tempting as the derelict buildings continued on the other side but I had a lot of holiday left and wanted it with all limbs intact lol.


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 10, 2012)

Superb photos thanks for sharing.


----------



## Stussy (Oct 17, 2012)

Concrete Heaven, loving it!
Excellent report, and great pics, think you'd a whole weekend to explore that place and hopefully not get shot or blown up!


----------



## UEP-Wales (Oct 17, 2012)

Very interesting report! Why is it even ruined sites look so interesting overseas!

Cheers for posting!


----------



## maxmix (Oct 21, 2012)

Very nice explore, ani idea who built the place?? And, what's with the "round window"?? (in Picture 12 & 13, I think??)


----------

